# Phoenix AZ



## bryanj (Jun 20, 2008)

My wife and I are planning on moving to Phoenix from Chicago in May next year and I was wondering if anyone here had any feedback about the restaurant scene in the city. Also, what is a good area to look for housing? We were looking at something near Washington Park and the Palo Verde golf course, but not being from there, and never having been to Phoenix, we really don't know. Any feedback would be great, unless it's something like, "Don't move to Phoenix it sucks there and you'll, like, melt or something, man!"

Thanks!


----------



## monetrey (Aug 2, 2009)

The restaurant scene in Phoenix is really weird. There are some great ones but not many. Steak houses do well here. I really dont know what your price range is for a home but the areas mentioned really are not the best part of town. Phoenix is really spread out so other "cities" like Gilbert mesa, tempe, chandler , scottsdale are actually good options. Any other questions just ask.


----------



## bryanj (Jun 20, 2008)

The top end of our budget for rent is $1K monthly, and we need a two-bed. Define "not the best part of town." I mean, we're living in North Chicago now, but I'm from Gary, Indiana, and then I moved to South Side of Chicago. Unless there are drive-by's on a weekly basis I'm good. The wife however, She's not as used to it as me. 

I did some look at the scene out there on the intertubes, and it looks like you're right about the dining choices... That's unfortunate, but I'll survive.


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

scottsdale is turning/turned into a party town... lots of clubs and restaurants...


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

Isn't Phoenix where people go if 100 degrees is too cold? :crazy:


----------



## bryanj (Jun 20, 2008)

iconoclast: isnt that good if youre a cook/chef? to me that just means more people want to pay me to make them dinner.

oregonyeti: exactly. thats why im leaving chicago.


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

yes, it is a good thing... thats why i said it... maybe you should look in that area for employment...


----------



## bryanj (Jun 20, 2008)

awesome. And what about the job market? I mean, yeah, I've done research online, but people who actually live there and work in your field can give much much better answers.


----------



## monetrey (Aug 2, 2009)

Are u looking for a house to rent or an apt.? for 1100 a month you can get a really nice apt. not sure about a house since i only have an apt. I have a two bedroom right on the line of Scootsdale phx that i pay 800 + utlities for.

Places are right now beginning to hire for the season. you should have no prob finding a job from sept. to march. just be prepared for summer everything dies.


----------



## bryanj (Jun 20, 2008)

yeah, we found some awesome apartments for prices that, here in chicago, are ridiculously cheap.

that really sucks about summer... were looking to move there in april or may. we just wont have the $$ until then, our lease expires june 1st, and we cant sub-let or get out of the lease.


----------



## monetrey (Aug 2, 2009)

yea its really bad here in the summer. Phoenix scottsdale places like that are based on tourists.... lets face it there are better places to be when its 115 degrees outisde in the shade. But the good thing about az is u can drive 2 hours north and when its 115 in phx its 85 in flag or sedona. so if u can swing the drive there are options for jobs in the summer. Due to school I could not take that option and i barley made it.


When you come to phx let me know ill buy ya a beer.


----------



## bryanj (Jun 20, 2008)

wow... ill see if i could get out there maybe a little sooner. i will definitely let you know about the beer. itll be good to get to know someone.


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

For the last few years I've been doing heating and air conditioning work. When it's hot I spend a lot of time on rooftops. Phoenix was a definite "no" for me because I just couldn't handle that on the Phoenix-style hot days.


----------



## monetrey (Aug 2, 2009)

A lot of people don't know that the temps are actually taken in the shade. So when its 115 thats the temp of some shaded part of the airport. When it gets that hot you just stay in side or head for the pool. The bad part about the pool is its like taking a bath lol


----------



## bryanj (Jun 20, 2008)

yeti: I used to so construction (framing and roofing) so i know exactly what you mean. i mean honestly chicago got too hot for that sometimes.

monetery: in the shade!? thats insane! i still wanna go though.


----------

